# My new kid....name suggestions?



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, she just came in today. She was found roaming around downtown and the first thing people do when they find a lost or homeless dog in our town, come to me. She's a German Shepherd and seems to be healthy. We're only fostering her for now, but she gets along well with Ghost and Range, especialy Range. The moment we took her in, he was by her side, and has been ever since. Once we get her checked out, well, lets put it this way- it would be nice to have somew puppies around. Haha  

So yeah, we're calling her Franky right now, cause thats the name of the guy who found her, but she needs a name.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I think Franky or Frankie is cute. I would stick with that; she looks like a Franky


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think mama would be a good name, or bailey. Baily because me and my friend found a homeless dog on the street who was pregnet and we took her to the vets. They keped her though. Also Jaws would be a good nme for a GSD, but thats just me.


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ha, I have to Shep's already, and boy are they a handfull, but they are great.

I like Franky, but I don't know. It's just a temp. name

Def. not Bailey, nothing personal against you, but I had a dog named Baily (a Rotti mix) when I just got out of college and she passed away about 3 years ago....


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh sorry. How bout Missie, or Queen. I like Queen. Or sugar, or Riley.


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Riley..*

Umm, I have a dog named Riley already 

Look at my signature thing... haha



I was thinking Nike, or something like that. She is larger than my other shepherds, and is really strong. She nearly dislocatated my shoulder when I first got hold of her.

I don't like Queen that much, she's a tough kid.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

OOO! Think tough. Like,flame or chily pepper. Or MAGGIE! I have a pup named maggie and she is tuff to. But the one I like the best is Sam. You know like samantha but Sam. I like that, I dont know why i didnt name mine sam..


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*YOu...*

Wow, you come up with all the taken names..

I have a sister named Sam...haha

I like Chili, its nice...

Okay, so here's the ones that I like:

Torch
Chili Pepper (Chili for short)
Nike
Ace
Rocky

can't think of any others at the moment..


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have more! How about, Rico, Ricardo, lava, or sonador.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I think Ace or Nike are good names for that GSD. Ace seemed to match her better if you ask me 

She definatly is a beautiful dog!


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Hmm*

I don't want her name to be to masculine, but I like Ace, it's cool. But it's a popular name and I want something unique. 

I would call her Dakota, I think it's almost perfect, but I'm not sure yet..Alot of dog have that name, specially if they are sheps...


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes I like dakota. I also like sonador for a GSD.


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Heyy*

I'll see how it goes with Dakota, I really like that one..


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah me too. There is a wolf siberian GSD thats name is Dakota. It is really pretty. it lives around my house with its two owners and onother wolf hybrid pup.


----------



## Dog Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

She is gorgeous! A movie star! I'd call her Greta after Greta Garbo.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Petula, after Petula Clark who sang the song "Downtown," since that's where she was found.


----------



## Mariya (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow she is absolutely gorgeous! Here are some names I thought might suit her, if you decide not to name her Dakota.

Kiona {Native american, means brown hills}
Halona {native american, means of happy fortune}
Hateya {Native-American, meansTo press with the foot } 
Kachina {Native-American, means Spirit}
Miakoda {Native-American, means Power of the moon}
Mika {Native-American, means Intelligent raccoon}
Nova {Native-American, means Chases butterfly}
Nina {Native-American, means Strong}
Tehya {Native-American, means Precious}


----------



## BeagleLover (Mar 16, 2007)

Rocky....

Rocky Balboa. 

OR

Groundy


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

um? groundy?


----------



## BeagleLover (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes Groundy. Or Chipster, Chippy. I don't know.

But Rocky Balboa is good. A legend here in Philly.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh well i also like Sarita. it is a mexican name. I think it is good for a GSD also.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I LOVE the name Nike! That would be pronounced like Nike the shoe, right? I don't really like the name if it were pronounced Nicki.


----------



## shiba (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone like the name Bella, or Gypsy, as she was found roaming.


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm sticking with Dakota for now.....

We have a new dog coming in on Saturday, so exited!

So far, I hear it is a male, but thats all I know


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

OO! can we start naming?! I have some! Like jack, or alex! I really like alex! Some people call me the doggie name wizzard, but realy its the thoroughbred wizard. I love thoroughbreds. How bout john henry? that was the name of a horse, but is good for a dog too. But i rally like alex the best.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

She is amazing looking!
Dakota is pretty


----------



## shejustsofly (Mar 18, 2007)

Misty! I love that name for German Shepherds!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

How about Vita-lo-lita? lol thats my GSDs name, but I just call her Vita. Or velveta, or Vita Bug, or Vita Power. I also think Ninja is a cool name, or Charlie, like the dog from "All Dogs Go To Heaven". Which is one of my all time favorite movies. I have always liked the name Charlie for a girl but not a boy. I'm odd. Anyway, tell us what you choose.


----------



## angelic00 (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the name dutchess i wanted to name my pup that but my fiance said no


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

What a beautiful looking dog. I usually have names that describe an animal, so for the moment can't think of anything. Franky sounds good.


----------

